# Chat > Γενικά για το awmn >  Άνεμοι μανιασμένοι

## acoul

για να δούμε πόσα πιάτα θα αντέξουν ...

----------


## lsalpeas

εμενα τα δικα μου αντεχουν καλα!
δεν κουνιουνται καθολου...

----------


## acoul

κάποια δορυφορικά στην διπλανή ταράτσα πάντως άνοιξαν τα φτερά τους και πέταξαν ελεύθερα αφήνοντας την δεσμευτική τους βάση πίσω ... επιπλέον οι grid απέναντι στην Eurobank έχουν ακουμπήσει αναπαυτικά εδώ και καιρό σε μια κεραία τηλεόρασης ... ποιός είπε ότι και οι κεραίες ακόμη δεν έχουν ανάγκη από λίγη τρυφερότητα που και που ... ?? είναι γεγονός πάντως πως οι αντηρίδες τραβάνε ιδιαίτερο ζόρι αυτές τις μέρες ...

----------


## lsalpeas

χαχαχαχα

καλα ολοκληρη eurobank Και δεν εχει αξιοθη να φτιαξει την κεραια τις?


ΧΑΧΑ ελεος...

----------


## acoul



----------


## gounara

> κάποια δορυφορικά στην διπλανή ταράτσα πάντως άνοιξαν τα φτερά τους και πέταξαν ελεύθερα αφήνοντας την δεσμευτική τους βάση πίσω ... επιπλέον οι grid απέναντι στην Eurobank έχουν ακουμπήσει αναπαυτικά εδώ και καιρό σε μια κεραία τηλεόρασης ... ποιός είπε ότι και οι κεραίες ακόμη δεν έχουν ανάγκη από λίγη τρυφερότητα που και που ... ?? είναι γεγονός πάντως πως οι αντηρίδες τραβάνε ιδιαίτερο ζόρι αυτές τις μέρες ...




Ζήτω οι grid και τα panells

----------


## nikpanGR

Ακούνητα και ακλόνητα..και με 48αρι σημα .ώρα 1243.Άλλος?????.....Για να βλέπω ιστούς...και Links ακλόνητα.....έδω φαίνεται η μαγκια οχι το καλοκαίρι...

----------


## CyberAngel

> Ακούνητα και ακλόνητα..και με 48αρι σημα .ώρα 1243.Άλλος?????.....Για να βλέπω ιστούς...και Links ακλόνητα.....έδω φαίνεται η μαγκια οχι το καλοκαίρι...




```
ath0      IEEE 802.11a  ESSID:"sw1iyf-CyberAngel"
          Mode:Managed  Frequency:5.26 GHz  Access Point: 00:40:96:A2:6C:60
          Bit Rate:54 Mb/s   Tx-Power=14 dBm   Sensitivity=0/3
          Retry:off   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off
          Encryption key:off
          Power Management:off
          Link Quality=29/94  Signal level=-61 dBm  Noise level=-90 dBm
          Rx invalid nwid:12  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0
          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0

ath1      IEEE 802.11a  ESSID:"Awmn-146-413"
          Mode:Managed  Frequency:5.3 GHz  Access Point: 00:0B:6B:36:B2:76
          Bit Rate:54 Mb/s   Tx-Power=13 dBm   Sensitivity=0/3
          Retry:off   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off
          Encryption key:off
          Power Management:off
          Link Quality=31/94  Signal level=-64 dBm  Noise level=-95 dBm
          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0
          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0

ath2      IEEE 802.11a  ESSID:"awmn-146-5078"
          Mode:Managed  Frequency:5.26 GHz  Access Point: 00:0B:6B:4D:59:F3
          Bit Rate:48 Mb/s   Tx-Power=13 dBm   Sensitivity=0/3
          Retry:off   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off
          Encryption key:off
          Power Management:off
          Link Quality=36/94  Signal level=-59 dBm  Noise level=-95 dBm
          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0
          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0
```

Και σε εμένα καλά πάνε και τα τρία πιατάκια  ::

----------


## koki

To σήμα μου με jolly ανέβηκε 2 db από εχθές με τον αέρα.

----------


## CyberAngel

> To σήμα μου με jolly ανέβηκε 2 db από εχθές με τον αέρα.


Σου έκανε fine tuning ο άνεμος Koki  ::   ::   ::

----------


## fotis

Οι αντιρρίδες σαν μηχανική κατασκευή απο τη φύση τους θέλουν περιοδική συντήρηση όσο καλές κι αν είναι.

Εγώ έχω υιοθετήσει antirrides-free λύση στο κόμβου που δε μασάει μια απο αέρα και είναι αξιόπιστη και απροβλημάτιστη εδω και 2 χρόνια. Οφείλω να τη διαφημίσω, αν και λίγο ποιο ακριβή.. http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?...asc&highlight=

----------


## commando

> To σήμα μου με jolly ανέβηκε 2 db από εχθές με τον αέρα.


Μαλλον δεν ξεμεθυσες ακομα!

----------


## jungle traveller

και εγω κυριλε απο την πλευρα μου!!Πηγα και αλλαξα και 2 Pigtail  ::   ::

----------


## manoskol

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από nikpanGR
> 
> Ακούνητα και ακλόνητα..και με 48αρι σημα .ώρα 1243.Άλλος?????.....Για να βλέπω ιστούς...και Links ακλόνητα.....έδω φαίνεται η μαγκια οχι το καλοκαίρι...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> ath0      IEEE 802.11a  ESSID:"sw1iyf-CyberAngel"
> ...


καλα και εγω με default ισχυ εχω -30 σήμα  ::   ::

----------


## alasondro

```
ath0      IEEE 802.11a  ESSID:"sw1iyf-CyberAngel"
          Mode:Managed  Frequency:5.26 GHz  Access Point: 00:40:96:A2:6C:60
          Bit Rate:54 Mb/s   Tx-Power=14 dBm   Sensitivity=0/3
          Retry:off   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off
          Encryption key:off
          Power Management:off
          Link Quality=29/94  Signal level=-61 dBm  Noise level=-90 dBm
          Rx invalid nwid:12  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0
          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0

ath1      IEEE 802.11a  ESSID:"Awmn-146-413"
          Mode:Managed  Frequency:5.3 GHz  Access Point: 00:0B:6B:36:B2:76
          Bit Rate:54 Mb/s   Tx-Power=13 dBm   Sensitivity=0/3
          Retry:off   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off
          Encryption key:off
          Power Management:off
          Link Quality=31/94  Signal level=-64 dBm  Noise level=-95 dBm
          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0
          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0

ath2      IEEE 802.11a  ESSID:"awmn-146-5078"
          Mode:Managed  Frequency:5.26 GHz  Access Point: 00:0B:6B:4D:59:F3
          Bit Rate:48 Mb/s   Tx-Power=13 dBm   Sensitivity=0/3
          Retry:off   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off
          Encryption key:off
          Power Management:off
          Link Quality=36/94  Signal level=-59 dBm  Noise level=-95 dBm
          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0
          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0
```

απαράδεκτος!!!  ::   ::   :: 

Βρε συ τα link σου είναι κοντινά και θα έπρεπε να παίζουν πολύ καλύτερα....Με λίγες διορθώσεις πιστεύω οτι παίρνουν μεγάλη βελτίωση....
Οχι τίποτα άλλο χαλάς και τις κάρτες σου με τέτοια ισχύ....

----------


## noisyjohn

> ... ποιός είπε ότι και οι κεραίες ακόμη δεν έχουν ανάγκη από λίγη τρυφερότητα που και που ... ?? είναι γεγονός πάντως πως οι αντηρίδες τραβάνε ιδιαίτερο ζόρι αυτές τις μέρες ...


Ερευνα έχει αποδείξει οτι τους αρέσει πολύ η μουσική, βελτιώνουν το σήμα τους  ::   :: 

πολύ ταλάντωση δεξιά - αριστερά τα πιάτα  ::  μάλλον πρέπει να βάλω και επίτονα ...

----------


## alex-23

εγω το βραδυ ειχα παει πανω στην ταρατσα κατα τις 4 και με πηρε ο αερας.
ειμαι κει λεπτος!
το κακο ειναι οτι ο αερας κανει δυνατα μπαμ και αυτο ειναι πολυ χειροτερο απο εναν αερα ιδιας εντασης(οποιος καταλαβε καταλαβε)

----------


## CyberAngel

> απαράδεκτος!!!   
> 
> Βρε συ τα link σου είναι κοντινά και θα έπρεπε να παίζουν πολύ καλύτερα....Με λίγες διορθώσεις πιστεύω οτι παίρνουν μεγάλη βελτίωση....
> Οχι τίποτα άλλο χαλάς και τις κάρτες σου με τέτοια ισχύ....


Τι εκπέμπω πολύ;

Το ένα είναι όντως πολύ κοντινό.
Τα άλλα δύο έτσι και έτσι  :: 
Έχω κάνει ότι καλύτερο μπορώ (νομίζω  ::  ) αλλά δεν ανεβαίνει άλλο!!

----------


## alasondro

Ναι πάρα πολύ πρέπει να εκπέμπεις σε όλα με 1db!!

Με πολύ πρόχειρους υπολογισμούς και αν οι απέναντι σου (και εσύ) έχουν μηδέν ισχύ....
στο λινκ με anman θα έπρεπε να έχεις -35 σήμα
στο λινκ με skorpina θα έπρεπε να έχεις -55 σήμα
στο λινκ με mauve θα έπρεπε να έχεις -65 σήμα 

τα παραπάνω νούμερα είναι στο περίπου πάντα

----------


## Acinonyx

> ```
> ath0      IEEE 802.11a  ESSID:"sw1iyf-CyberAngel"
>           Mode:Managed  Frequency:5.26 GHz  Access Point: 00:40:96:A2:6C:60
>           Bit Rate:54 Mb/s   Tx-Power=14 dBm   Sensitivity=0/3
>           Retry:off   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off
>           Encryption key:off
>           Power Management:off
>           Link Quality=29/94  Signal level=-61 dBm  Noise level=-90 dBm
>           Rx invalid nwid:12  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0
> ...


Τι καλά!? Ψησταριά έχεις ανοίξει!  :: 

Ας υπολογίσουμε τα Watt σε EIRP:

14dbm (ισχύς) + 30dbm (κεραία) -3db (απώλειες) = 41dbm

43dbm = 12589mW ~= *13Watt!!!*

----------


## CyberAngel

> Τι καλά!? Ψησταριά έχεις ανοίξει! 
> 
> Ας υπολογίσουμε τα Watt σε EIRP:
> 
> 14dbm (ισχύς) + 30dbm (κεραία) -3db (απώλειες) = 41dbm
> 
> 43dbm = 12589mW ~= *13Watt!!!*


Ψησταριά το CyberGrill-House  ::   ::

----------


## nicolouris

Εγώ με 12 μέτρα ιστό είμαι κομπλέ!!! Πήγα έσφιξα και τις αντιρίδες και είμαι τζετ!  ::

----------


## fotis

> Εγώ με 12 μέτρα ιστό είμαι κομπλέ!!! Πήγα έσφιξα και τις αντιρίδες και είμαι τζετ!


Το θέμα είναι να μην πάς  ::   ::

----------


## tripkaos

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Acinonyx
> 
> Τι καλά!? Ψησταριά έχεις ανοίξει! 
> 
> Ας υπολογίσουμε τα Watt σε EIRP:
> 
> 14dbm (ισχύς) + 30dbm (κεραία) -3db (απώλειες) = 41dbm
> 
> 43dbm = 12589mW ~= *13Watt!!!*
> ...


μην το κορουδευεις καθολου φιλε μου ριξε γρηγορα ισχυ!!!  ::   ::   ::

----------


## CyberAngel

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από CyberAngel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Acinonyx
> 
> ...


Καλά ρίχνοντας ισχύ ανεβαίνει το σήμα;  :: 
με -14 ήταν στα -61
με -10 είναι στα -58!!!



```
ath0      IEEE 802.11a  ESSID:"sw1iyf-CyberAngel"
          Mode:Managed  Frequency:5.26 GHz  Access Point: 00:40:96:A2:6C:60
          Bit Rate:54 Mb/s   Tx-Power=10 dBm   Sensitivity=0/3
          Retry:off   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off
          Encryption key:off
          Power Management:off
          Link Quality=33/94  Signal level=-58 dBm  Noise level=-91 dBm
          Rx invalid nwid:12  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0
          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0
```

Edit:
και με -6 το ίδιο...

----------


## socrates

Εμείς τα έχουμε ξαναπεί...  ::

----------


## acoul

μπουκώνει λιγότερο ο δέκτης που έλεγαν και τα παιδιά του '70 στα μεσαία ...

----------


## stafan

> μπουκώνει λιγότερο ο δέκτης που έλεγαν και τα παιδιά του '70 στα μεσαία ...


σωστά, ++ δεν υπάρχουν προϊόντα ενδοδιαμόρφωσης  :: 
Πού το θυμήθηκες τώρα βρέ Αλέξανδρε  ::

----------


## antonisk7

> το κακο ειναι οτι ο αερας κανει δυνατα μπαμ και αυτο ειναι πολυ χειροτερο απο εναν αερα ιδιας εντασης(οποιος καταλαβε καταλαβε)


ναι λέγονται : ριπές αέρα, και ουσιαστικά είναι απότομες μεταβολές στην ταχύτητα του αέρα

----------


## papashark

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από alex-23
> 
> το κακο ειναι οτι ο αερας κανει δυνατα μπαμ και αυτο ειναι πολυ χειροτερο απο εναν αερα ιδιας εντασης(οποιος καταλαβε καταλαβε)
> 
> 
> ναι λέγονται : ριπές αέρα, και ουσιαστικά είναι απότομες μεταβολές στην ταχύτητα του αέρα


Kαι προσοχή μην τις μπερδεύετε πάντα με τις σπιλιάδες (ιστιοπλοϊκός όρος) που στην ουσία είναι θερμικά που ταξιδεύουν στην θάλασσα.

Οι ριπές είναι είτε θερμικά, είτε στροβιλισμοί αέρα.

----------


## MAuVE

> Καλά ρίχνοντας ισχύ ανεβαίνει το σήμα;


Receiver de-sentisation αποκαλείται και εμφανίζεται περισσότερο στους direct conversion δέκτες γιατί όλο το κέρδος το στριμώχνουνε σε μία βαθμίδα.

Στους ετερόδυνους δέκτες (απλούς, διπλούς και τριπλούς) δίνεται η πολυτέλεια ενός χαμηλού κέρδους front-end -> υψηλού 3rd order intercept point και απλώματος του κέρδους στις βαθμίδες που ακολουθούν.

Πάντος εδώ μιας και ο πομποδέκτης είναι simplex με Tx/Rx switch κάτι άλλο θα πρέπει να συμβαίνει.

Μία προσπάθεια εξήγησης βρίσκεται εδώ :

http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?t=4562&start=0

----------


## CyberAngel

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από CyberAngel
> 
> Καλά ρίχνοντας ισχύ ανεβαίνει το σήμα;
> 
> 
> Receiver de-sentisation αποκαλείται και εμφανίζεται περισσότερο στους direct conversion δέκτες γιατί όλο το κέρδος το στριμώχνουνε σε μία βαθμίδα.
> 
> Στους ετερόδυνους δέκτες (απλούς, διπλούς και τριπλούς) δίνεται η πολυτέλεια ενός χαμηλού κέρδους front-end -> υψηλού 3rd order intercept point και απλώματος του κέρδους στις βαθμίδες που ακολουθούν.
> 
> ...


Δεν κατάλαβα και πολλά......
Sorry.....  ::   ::

----------


## Vigor

Με ανέμους που η ταχύτητά τους αυτή την στιγμή φτάνει και τα *24km/h*, αναρωτιέμαι πόσοι κόμβοι θα την βγάλουν καθαρή την σημερινή βραδυά.

Το μήνυμα που ακολουθεί είναι μια κοινωνική προσφορά του AWMN:

*Προσέχουμε ιδιαίτερα τις κατασκευές που κάνουμε στις ταράτσες μας, για να μην βρεθούμε υπόλογοι σε περιπτώσεις θεομηνιών.*

----------


## papashark

> Με ανέμους που η ταχύτητά τους αυτή την στιγμή φτάνει και τα *24km/h*, αναρωτιέμαι πόσοι κόμβοι θα την βγάλουν καθαρή την σημερινή βραδυά.
> 
> Το μήνυμα που ακολουθεί είναι μια κοινωνική προσφορά του AWMN:
> 
> *Προσέχουμε ιδιαίτερα τις κατασκευές που κάνουμε στις ταράτσες μας, για να μην βρεθούμε υπόλογοι σε περιπτώσεις θεομηνιών.*


24 χλμ ?

Που τα μέτρησες ? Γιατί εδώ στο Πασαλιμάνι μέτρησα ριπή στα 60 με μέση ταχύτητα πάνω από 50....

Και για να καταλάβεις τι ωραία που είναι εδώ, κάποιος πανηλήθιος τεχνικός, έβαλε πιάτο στο μπαλκόνι του 6ου, το οποίο έφυγε, έπεσε επάνω στον ιστό μου, τον ξεκόλιασε, και δεν έφυγε ολόκληρος επειδή τον κράτησε ο άλλος μου ιστός (έχω επιτονα μεταξύ τους). Απίστευτο σημάδι, αλλά από την άλλη ευτυχώς για τον ένοικο του 6ου, γιατί το πιάτο του κόλησε στον ιστό μου και δεν κατέβηκε στον δρόμο (και έχω και το βαβαβούμ μου από κάτω...)

Οπότε αναγκάστικα να περάσω μια 10 μετρη αντιρύδα ώστε να κρατήσει τον παλιό ιστό, μέχρι αύριο να τον φτιάξω.

Το λινκ με τον cha0s δεν παίζει, αύριο θα κοιτάξω να το φτιάξω.

----------


## Vigor

Τα στοιχεία προέρχονταν από το Αμερικανικό Accuweather.
Σίγουρα οι ριπές των ανέμων θα ανέρχονται σε μεγαλύτερες τιμές, αλλά το αποτέλεσμα τους στο γόητρο των κατασκευών μας είναι αυτό που όλοι θα θέλαμε να αποφύγουμε  ::

----------


## argi

Αλήθεια τι λένε τα ανεμόμετρα των bliz και LimaH?

@rg!

----------


## commando

στα ποσα χιλιομετρα να ανησυχουμε?

----------


## nikpanGR

σταθερα και ακλόνητα.....

----------


## papashark

> Αλήθεια τι λένε τα ανεμόμετρα των bliz και LimaH?
> 
> @rg!


Πασαλιμανι, κόμβος #23

Μεση ταχύτητα 45-50
Ριπες έως 70

Ο Ανεμος κοιτάζει καρφί το σπίτι μου μπαίνωντας από την μπούκα του Πασαλιμανιού, με αποτέλεσμα να δημιουργήτε χωνί και να ενισχύετε κι άλλο.

Ελπίζω να μην δυναμώσει άλλο το ξημέρωμα, ή έστω να γυρίσει λίγο...

Πάντως έξω ακούω διαφορα πραγματα να πέτανε και να χτύπανε...  ::

----------


## papashark

Και ο άνεμος ανεβαίνει....  ::   ::  

Ριπές 80χλμ...

----------


## stoympio

έχασα το 1 ling με τον _dimon #205 
να δούμε τι άλλο θα μας συμβεί

----------


## nikpanGR

Oλα σταθερά και ακλόνητα...

----------


## kinglyr

Μια χαρά και γω με το πυργάκι, κανένα πρόβλημα.
Δεν κουνιέται καθόλου...
Αμα φύγει πάντως θα το καταλάβετε....  ::

----------


## wiresounds

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από antonisk7
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από alex-23
> 
> ...


Εκτός και αν αρχίσει να ταξιδεύει γιαλό γιαλό η πολυκατοικία, με τα πιάτα για μαΐστρα.  ::   ::   :: 

Ανέβηκα ταράτσα. Της π+++++ς από αέρα! Όλα εδώ γύρο είναι διώροφα και δεν κόβει τίποτα. Είναι και δίπλα στις παρυφές του Υμηττού και ο αέρας επιταχύνει τρελά καθώς αρχίζει να ανεβαίνει το βουνό. Ο μικρούλης ιστός μου (πιατάκι κάτω, Στελλίτσα επάνω για όμνι) αποφάσισε να κοιτάζει αλλού. Τες πα! Όταν τελειώσει το πανηγύρι θα διορθωθεί.  ::

----------


## [email protected]

Εγώ ανεβηκα το πρωί ταρατσα να ελέγξω, ολα steady as a rock.
To βράδυ όμως χέστηκα πάνω μου: ο αερας φυσαγε μανιασμενα και εγω επεσα για υπνο. (Έχουν ξαναφαει αερα τα πιατα και δε μασησαν, οποτε κοιμόμουν τον ύπνο του δικαιου). Πάνω που με ειχε παρει ο Μορφέας στην αγκαλιά του, κανει μια δυνατή ριπή και και ξυπναω απο ενα ΔΥΝΑΤΟ χτυπημα μεταλλου στο τσιμεντου του κτιριου και αλλο ενα απο χτυπημα σε τζαμι. Πεταγομαι πανω, πεταγεται και ο πατερας μου σιγουρος οτι εχει πεσει καποιο πιατο. Ωχ λέω, θα εχει πεσει ο ιστος, θα εχει χτυπησει και στο φεγγιτη, ποιος ακουει τον πατερα τώρα. Εντωμεταξυ ακουγόταν ενας περιοδικος ηχος, σαν κατι να εκανε τραμπαλα. Ε λέω, το πιατο ειναι, επεσε με τη μουρη και κανει τραμπαλα πανω του ο ιστος.
Ντυνομαι προχειρα και βγαινω στο μπαλκονι, απ' όπου θα επρεπε να ανεβω στην αλουμινενια σκαλα για να βγω ταρατσα. Και τι να δω: η σκαλα ειχε παρασυρθει απο τον αέρα, ειχε χτυπησει πανω στη μπαλκονοπορτα και στον τοιχο (τα δυο χτυπηματα που ακουσα) και μετα ειχε ισορρπήσει οριζόντια πανω στην κουπαστη του μπαλκονιού, όπου έκανε τραμπάλα (ο επαναλαμβανομενος ηχος). 
Βλεποντας το αυτο απο τη μια ανακουφιστικα γιατι καταλαβα οτι τα πιατα ειναι οκ, αλλα απο την αλλη εμεινα τελειως μ@λ@κ@ς! 3+ μετρα σκαλα να εχει ισορροπήσει σε κουπαστη πλατους 10 ποντων;;;

Ηθικο δίδαγμα: προσοχη με οτιδηποτε επιρρεπές σε μπαλκονια, ταρατσες κλπ. Στην περιπτωση μου αν επεφτε απο κατω η σκαλα δε θα γινοταν τιποτα γιατι ειναι κηπος, αλλα αλλου υπαρχουν αυτοκίνητα, κόσμος κλπ.

----------


## thalexan

Πόσοι παρατηρείτε διακοπές στα links σας λόγω ανέμων;

Το panel μου στέκεται στο ύψος των περιστάσεων, αλλά το link με το πιάτο "παίζει".

----------


## [email protected]

Σκεψου οτι το Link με το panel απο την αλλη μερια εχει πιατο  ::  
Άρα, μαλλον η στηριξη του πιατου σου δεν ειναι αρκετα στιβαρη ωστε να το κραταει ακλονητο και να μην χανει τη στοχευση

----------


## Danimoth

Εγώ βρήκα ένα feeder να έχει στρίψει. Αλλά το σήμα ήταν καλύτερο έτσι, με διαγώνια πόλωση οπότε το άφησα εκεί xD.

----------


## RpMz

Ενάς ιστός σπασμένος με κομμένες τις 2 απο τις 3 αντιρίδες.. Ευτυχώς όχι ο ιστός με τα wireless  ::

----------


## septic

πιο πολυ φοβαμε για την παπουτσοθηκη και το barbeque που εχω στο μπαλκονι παρα για τον ιστο.

την προηγουμενη εβδομαδα βρηκα την παππουτσοθηκη 2 μετρα πιο μακρυα πεσμενη και απο τοτε τις εβαλα αντιρηδες με κοντρα τα καγκελα. ::

----------


## DiTz

> πιο πολυ φοβαμε για την παπουτσοθηκη και το barbeque που εχω στο μπαλκονι παρα για τον ιστο.
> 
> την προηγουμενη εβδομαδα βρηκα την παππουτσοθηκη 2 μετρα πιο μακρυα πεσμενη και απο τοτε τις εβαλα αντιρηδες με κοντρα τα καγκελα.


Παπουτσοθήκη με αντιρήδες;;;  ::   ::   ::  
Αυτό πιστεύω απαιτεί φώτο...  ::   ::   ::

----------


## vmanolis

> Εγώ βρήκα ένα feeder να έχει στρίψει. Αλλά το σήμα ήταν καλύτερο έτσι, με *διαγώνια πόλωση* οπότε το άφησα εκεί xD.


Αυτό είναι τσεκαρισμένο ;  ::   ::   ::

----------


## Danimoth

Ναι, με αυτόν τον τρόπο έχω 5-6 μονάδες καλύτερο σήμα. (η άλλη πλευρά παίζει με panel)

----------


## papashark

> Ναι, με αυτόν τον τρόπο έχω 5-6 μονάδες καλύτερο σήμα. (η άλλη πλευρά παίζει με panel)


Mήπως η άλλη πλευρά παίζει σε άλλη πόλωση και στρίβωντας και άλλο το feeder κερδίσεις 5-6db ακόμα ?  ::

----------


## tse0123

Όι μωρέ, θα τού'χει στρίψει και του απέναντι κι έτυχε...  ::   ::  

Εμένα πέσανε λίγα db αλλά το data rate σταθερό.. πάλι καλά.  ::

----------


## Danimoth

Έχω δοκιμάσει και οριζόντια και κάθετη, αλλά τώρα στο ενδιάμεσο παίζει καλύτερα. Μπορεί η άλλη πλευρά να είναι λίγο πλαγιαστή.

----------


## gvaf

> Έχω δοκιμάσει και οριζόντια και κάθετη, αλλά τώρα στο ενδιάμεσο παίζει καλύτερα. Μπορεί η άλλη πλευρά να είναι λίγο πλαγιαστή.


Μήπως είναι σε κατηφόρα ?  ::

----------


## Mixos

Προς το παρόν τα links είναι up and running....

Φτου, φτου να μην τα ματιάσω....

Απλά στους προηγούμενους αέρηδες είχαμε σφίξει αρκετά τον ιστό  ::

----------


## panoz

Χαχαχα με τον αέρα είχε μείνει μόνο το Link του harisma, τώρα με την βροχή μας τελείωσε και αυτό.. και ναι είμαστε πάλι ασύνδετοι!! ο ιστός φαίνεται να είναι ok, τα feeders έχουν τρυπηθεί και τα καλώδια μονωθεί, και το AP δουλεύει καμπάνα.. μάλιστα σε scan από το ΑΡ πιάνω τον kinglyr (8000) στον Πειραιά!! δεν είναι άσχημα.. Δεν πιάνω όμως τα AP των, harisma, panther (rallyeman) που τα έπιανα καμπάνα οπότε υποθέτω ότι είναι κάτω.. και το πιάτο του Γιάννη (alasondro) είχε κουνηθεί από προχθές (με τόσο αέρα εκεί πάνω απορώ που έμεινε και στον ιστό  :: ) οπότε.. no link, no wireless.. πίκρα..

εχμμ αν έχει πάντως ο kinglyr όρεξη για σουβλάκι, εγώ δεν έχω πρόβλημα  ::   :: 

6,4 km είναι μόνο!! σιγά τα ωά !!

----------


## nikpanGR

σταθερός και ακλόνητος,ακόμη και εγώ απορώ.....ουτε νερα δεν πήρε...μόνο με μια διακοπή ρεύματος έκλεισε το μεσημέρι και επειδή δεν έχω προλάβει να ρυθμίσω το auto power up έμεινε down gia 5 ώρες.με την πρώτη ευκαιρία θα το ρυθμίσω να είμαι 100% οκ.

----------


## sotirisk

Διακοπή, νερά, αέρηδες δεν φαίνεται να μας επηρεάζουν.
http://www.sotirisk.awmn/rrd/

 :: 

(μη λέμε και μεγάλα λόγια, αλλά δεν κουνιέται καθόλου!).

----------


## dti

> Διακοπή, νερά, αέρηδες δεν φαίνεται να μας επηρεάζουν...


Σύμφωνα με τα στατιστικά που κρατάει ο limah, έχουμε 44 routes μείον τις τελευταίες 48 ώρες...

http://www.limah.awmn/bgpstatus/

----------


## caftis

Πυργος ακλονητος δεν μασαει τιποτα οπως και τα link το μονο που παιζει up down ειναι με τον amar2 αλλα μαλον ειναι απο εκει πλευρα ελπιζω ο ανδρεας να το παρει χαμπαρι αμεσα  ::   ::

----------


## sotirisk

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από sotirisk
> 
> Διακοπή, νερά, αέρηδες δεν φαίνεται να μας επηρεάζουν...
> 
> 
> Σύμφωνα με τα στατιστικά που κρατάει ο limah, έχουμε 44 routes μείον τις τελευταίες 48 ώρες...
> 
> http://www.limah.awmn/bgpstatus/


Ε λογικό είναι, οι άνεμοι είναι δυνατοί.
Είναι δυσμενείς οι συνθήκες, αλλά και πάλι, >90% είμαστε up and running  :: 

Το lord of the rings 4 - the 3 rings παίζει μια χαρά πάντως:
http://olsr.patissia.awmn/

 ::

----------


## yang

> μη λέμε και μεγάλα λόγια, αλλά δεν κουνιέται καθόλου!


Μπράβο Σωτήρη, έκανες καλή δουλειά!!  ::

----------


## sotirisk

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από sotirisk
> 
> μη λέμε και μεγάλα λόγια, αλλά δεν κουνιέται καθόλου!
> 
> 
> Μπράβο Σωτήρη, έκανες καλή δουλειά!!


 :: 

Ξέχασα να αναφέρω ότι η σταθερότητα και ο yang είναι δύο ταυτόσημες έννοιες  :: 

( αν ο ιστός δεν ήταν yang αλλά sotirisk made, τώρα θα έκανε τραμπάλα στα παρκαρισμένα από κάτω  ::  )

----------


## PIT

Εδω παντως στην Χαλκιδα γινώταν χαμος!!! 
Ο κομβος ειναι up and running χωρις κανενα απροοπτο παροτι ελεγα χθες το βραδυ οτι θα τα παρω ολα στο χερι!!

Το link με sv1bjr βελτιωθηκε κατα πολυ  ::  ενω αυτο με τον spirosco χαλασε κατα 10db (ηταν το πιο σταθερο link)  ::

----------


## themaxx

εγώ είμαι back to oldskool πριν λίγο έχασα τον hq (το μοναδικό μου link) και τώρα είμαι πάλι πελάτης στον jchr πάλι καλά που έχω κρατήσει την stella προς τα εκεί . Ελπίζω να μη παίχτηκε στου hq τίποτα κακό  ::  Εδω btw φυσάει πολύ δυνατά και βρέχει μαζί  ::  αλλά το τσαντιρο κουτο δεν έχει κανένα πρόβλημα  ::

----------


## nektariosko

οποιος θελει να κανει ορηβασια να ερθει απο την ταρατσα μου....βεβαια το λινκ με τον θανατο κανει κατι διακοπες.....μηπως καλοκαιριαζει και θελει αδεια???  ::   ::

----------


## nektariosko

...

----------


## gounara

Δυνατος αερας και το λινκ μου με panick ειναι εδω και λιγη ωρα κατω .  ::  

Nick , μολις κοψει ο αερας στοχευσε ξανα  ::

----------


## sv1bjr

> Εδω παντως στην Χαλκιδα γινώταν χαμος!!! 
> Ο κομβος ειναι up and running χωρις κανενα απροοπτο παροτι ελεγα χθες το βραδυ οτι θα τα παρω ολα στο χερι!!
> 
> Το link με sv1bjr βελτιωθηκε κατα πολυ  ενω αυτο με τον spirosco χαλασε κατα 10db (ηταν το πιο σταθερο link)


Μήπως να βάζαμε ένα.......δυνατό ανεμιστήρα να φυσάει το πιάτο μας μπας και δούμε μόνιμη βελτίωση...???  ::

----------


## commando

δεν εισαι ο μονος αλλοι 10 τουλαχιστον επεσαν σε μια μερα
http://www.limah.awmn/bgpstatus/index.php?span=86400

----------


## Vigor

Έξω λυσσομανάει, αλήθεια υπάρχει κάποιος λόγος που τα στατιστικά για την θερμοκρασία
κ'τον άνεμο δεν εμφανίζονται από το διάστημα του Δεκεμβρίου έως και σήμερα?

----------


## commando

> Έξω λυσσομανάει, αλήθεια υπάρχει κάποιος λόγος που τα στατιστικά για την θερμοκρασία
> κ'τον άνεμο δεν εμφανίζονται από το διάστημα του Δεκεμβρίου έως και σήμερα?


Wind Speed (gust)	47,9 km/h
http://weather.magla.gr/

----------


## LimaH

> Έξω λυσσομανάει, αλήθεια υπάρχει κάποιος λόγος που τα στατιστικά για την θερμοκρασία
> κ'τον άνεμο δεν εμφανίζονται από το διάστημα του Δεκεμβρίου έως και σήμερα?


Το ανεμόμετρο έχει κατέβει για επισκευή... αλλαγή ρουλεμάν και συντήρηση.
Καθυστέρησα λίγο...  ::  αλλά θα επανέλθει ASAP.

----------


## akakios

μολις κατεβηκα απο την ταρατσα. 
ευτυχως δεν εχω προβλημα (ακομα  ::  )....
τι τρελος αερας ειναι αυτος???? 
Με ξυπνησε η φασαρια του αερα και πιστεψτε με δεν ξυπναω ευκολα....

Ελπιζω να μην εχει κανεις προβληματα.

Εγω εχω ενα μικρο προβλημα *περιστροφης* γυρω απο τον αξονα του ιστου. Ελαχιστα βεβαια αλλα εχω. 
Δεν ξερω αν ειναι φυσιολογικο με αυτες τις ακραιες συνθηκες. 
Για να καταλαβετε η ακρη της γωνιας που στηριζεται το πιατο κουνιεται 3-4 mm . 

Στο μετεο δινει 6 μποφωρ  ::  :: 

Υ.Γ. για να μην ενοχλω η συνεχεια εδω.

----------


## senius

Χαμός..
Σάββατο βράδυ 23-2-2019
Ο τρελός άνεμος στην Αττική σάρωσε πραμάτιες και όχι μόνο. Οι κακοτεχνίες κατασκευών στους κόμβους μας ..φάνηκαν.
Τα peers στα BGP έπεσαν κατακόρυφα.. Τα ccq μουρλάθηκαν.
Άντε τώρα από την αρχή πάλι, το εύλογο ποίημα...να τους/μας το ξανά πεις, .. να έρθουνε/με στα ίσια μας πάλι.
Θα τα καταφέρουμε κάποια στιγμή.!
Συνεχίζουμε. &^%$#%

----------


## mikemtb

Εμένα μου δίπλωσε ένα 80αρι νόβα που είχα στη κορυφή του ιστού ανάποδα.. Στην Βούλα... Λινκ sotos-ydin

Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk

----------


## mikemtb

Άλλο ένα πιάτο σήμερα με ldf... Το βρήκα ξηλωμενο από την βάση του!! Και κρεμόταν στο πάτωμα από το utp!
Link lagonisi-powernet

Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Convict

Τελικά καλά έκανα που είχα εντάξει στο maintenance , πέρασμα με σπρέι σιλικόνης τις βάσεις των feeder.

----------


## mikemtb

Άλλα 2 πιατακια κακοποιημένα. Το ένα που δεν είχε αντιρηδες από πίσω (παράλειψη μου) διαλύθηκε.το άλλο στράβωσε το μπράτσο του feeder, έλεος 

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk

----------


## mikemtb

Ύστερα από τις προβλέψεις ανέμου της μετεορολογικης υπηρεσίας για το σαββατο (2μποφωρ) αποφάσισα ότι είναι η κατάλληλη μέρα για βουνό. Παρακαλείται οποίος μπορεί για το πρωινό του Σαββάτου να βοηθήσει (χέρια-μυαλό) στο ανέβασμα των πιάτων στον ιστό, και στην ρύθμιση τους! 

Edit: διευκρινίζω πως ΜΟΝΟ ΕΓΏ θα ανέβω στον ιστο

----------


## senius

Τελικά μετά τους μανιασμένους ανέμους εδώ και 5 ημέρες, έχουμε τεράστια δουλειά μπροστά μας.... 

Να ξεκινησουν να δ&#9.jpg

 ::

----------


## NetTraptor

Πάρτε ρε κανένα πιάτο της προκοπής για τα βουνά.

----------


## mikemtb

> Πάρτε ρε κανένα πιάτο της προκοπής για τα βουνά.



Έχεις απόλυτο δίκιο φίλε. Πες Καμμια ιδέα? 

Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk

----------


## NetTraptor

Ubnt Rocket dish ή Mikrotik mANT30 για αρχή πριν πας σε πιο μεγάλα

----------


## akakios

> Ubnt Rocket dish ή *Mikrotik mANT30* για αρχή πριν πας σε πιο μεγάλα


Ισχυει... απιστευτο ειναι. Βεβαια εχω το ΡΑ με την ωραια βαση. Αλλα και το απλο καλο ειναι. Πρωτα θα πεσει ολος ο ιστος και μετα θα παθει κατι το πιατο. ( τσουζει ομως λιγο η τιμη με 120€ που εχει )

----------


## geolos

Καλησπέρα
Για Αθήνα που οι αποστάσεις δεν είναι μεγάλες Mikrotik LHG και πραγματικά δεν θα ξανά ασχοληθείς με θέματα αέρα...γιατί πολύ απλά το πιάτο είναι 'αεριζομενο'
Εγγύηση ...δοκιμασμενΑ  :: 

Sent from my MI 8 using Tapatalk

----------


## akakios

Εκει που τα εχει ο mikemtb πιστευω θα σπασουν.  ::

----------


## mikemtb

Άντε με πείσατε. Με το δώρο του Πάσχα κάτι θα κάνουμε 
Για την ώρα θέλω έναν να βάλει ένα χεράκι για το σαββατο! Κερνάω δεκατιανό

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk

----------


## Convict

> Ubnt Rocket dish ή Mikrotik mANT30 για αρχή πριν πας σε πιο μεγάλα


+++

Μαζί βέβαια με τα αντίστοιχο Radome.!

Πραγματικά δεν θα μετανιώσεις τα χρήματα που θα δώσεις... Τα συγκεκριμένα υπήρχαν/ου με τον κάποτε Verdera και Ακακιο αντίστοιχα.

----------


## senius

Πιστεύω πρέπει να ανοίξετε ένα νέο νήμα περί νέων mikrotik και επαγγελματικών πιάτων

----------


## puntors24

> Πιστεύω πρέπει να ανοίξετε ένα νέο νήμα περί νέων mikrotik και επαγγελματικών πιάτων, .... εσείς οι επιστήμονες.
> 
> Σήμερα στο AWMN από τους περισσότερους, επικρατεί αδιαφορία και εγκατάλειψη. Πόσο μάλλον να πληρώσει κάποιος η κάποιοι .... ποσόν από αυτά που αναφέρετε, παρά πάνω..
> 
> **************************************
> 
> Ξεφύγατε νομίζω, στο περί ανέμων και υδάτων του υπάρχων γεγονός και του παρόντος νήματος.
> 
> Στο τι κρέμασε στο awmn, στον κάθε έναν μας στην ταράτσα του, περί καιρικών συνθηκών και μπλα μπλα, .. είστε εκτός θέματος , σε ότι ποστάρατε τις τελευταίες μέρες.
> ...


poly sostos

----------


## mikemtb

Με την πολύτιμη και ανιδιοτελή βοήθεια του φίλου acoul, και μετά από 3 ώρες εργασίας, αντικαταστάθηκαν τα 2 κακοποιημένα gibertini με νέα πιο ενισχυμένα, αποκαθιστώντας έτσι τα 2 πεσμένα λινκ

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk

----------


## senius

> Με την πολύτιμη και ανιδιοτελή βοήθεια του φίλου acoul, και μετά από 3 ώρες εργασίας, αντικαταστάθηκαν τα 2 κακοποιημένα gibertini με νέα πιο ενισχυμένα, αποκαθιστώντας έτσι τα 2 πεσμένα λινκ
> 
> Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


Mike, ξέρεις θα ερχόμουνα να σε βοηθήσω, αλλά κι εγώ παράλληλα από άλλη μεριά συντελούσα έργο δρομολόγησης : 

http://www.awmn.net/showthread.php?t...611#post568611

eνδιτ:
*@ puntors24*
Έχεις πολύ πλάκα τελικά.
Αν μας έδειχνες και το πραγματικό σου προφίλ (τρολλ), θα χαιρόμασταν όλοι, μα όλοι μαζί !!

----------


## senius

Έπειτα από τα πολλά μποφόρ που συνέβησαν πριν 9 μέρες, έπεσε το μισό AWMN, .... πηγαίνοντας λοιπόν στην σημερινή πραγματικότητα, ... πάμε στα εξής κάτωθι :

*1.on καρεκλες by sato:*
Έχουμε τεράστιο μέλλον στο να σηκώσουμε το AWMN όπως ήταν πριν 10 μέρες, να εξακολουθούμε να επικοινωνήσουμε με bb κομβούχους, (σε όσους δεν βρεθήκαμε σε επικοινωνία ακόμα), και να επαναφέρουμε bb link στην ορθότητα όπως ήταν πριν. Στην ανάγκη να πάμε στην ταράτσα τους.
Θέλει χρόνο και ευλάβεια.... και το σημαντικότερο ----> καλή θέληση και προσωπικό χρόνο.

*2.off καρεκλες by sato :*
Δεν γίνονται έργα, όταν κάποιος περιμένει έτοιμες καταστάσεις από τον καναπέ του και πίσω από το πληκτρολόγιο του, στο να του έρθουν έτοιμοι οι χορτάτοι κεφτέδες μέσω ελικοπτέρου, ώστε να χορτάσει η κοιλιά του, και ξαφνικά να θέλει να ρουταρει στο AWMN.... (υπάρχουν πολλάκις παραδείγματα)

Στην διάθεση σας, για οποιαδήποτε διευκρίνηση.
Κώστας senius.
Συνεχίζουμε!

----------


## senius

eνδιτ:
*@ puntors24
*Σε περιμένω να βρεθούμε εδώ και τώρα σε ταράτσες φίλων του AWMN , να πάμε τον χρόνο μας μαζί, (κόβοντας τον πολύτιμο χρόνο από την οικογένεια μας και τις άλλες υποχρεώσεις μας), .... ώστε να προσφέρουμε αφιλοκερδώς για τον κοινό σκοπό του AWMN στους απέναντι, ....να δεις από κοντά την πραγματικότητα, χωρίς τρολ.Να μαστε καλά*.!!!
*Αγάπη πάνω απ όλα!Συνεχίζουμε!

----------


## mikemtb

> Mike, ξέρεις θα ερχόμουνα να σε βοηθήσω


Έλα βρε Κωστάκη, ποτέ δεν θα σου ζήταγα κάτι. Ξέρω ότι και εσύ κάνεις υπερπροσπαθεια αυτή την περίοδο 



Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk

----------


## senius

> Έλα βρε Κωστάκη, ποτέ δεν θα σου ζήταγα κάτι. Ξέρω ότι και εσύ κάνεις υπερπροσπαθεια αυτή την περίοδο 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk


Οχι αυτη την περιοδο. Απο το 2007 το κανω ασυστολα και αφιλοκερδος. Χωρια οι πορτοκαλαδες και οχι μονο στο κερασμα που διδω. Κανονησε μια καψουλοπεριποιηση mike.

----------


## senius

Θελω και τον @ puntors24, στην καψουλοπεριποιηση μας, να ειναι μαζι μας. Να μαθαινει....

----------


## Convict

> Με την πολύτιμη και ανιδιοτελή βοήθεια του φίλου acoul, και μετά από 3 ώρες εργασίας, αντικαταστάθηκαν τα 2 κακοποιημένα gibertini με νέα πιο ενισχυμένα, αποκαθιστώντας έτσι τα 2 πεσμένα λινκ
> 
> Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


Τελικά τι πιάτα επέλεξες ;

----------


## Convict

> poly sostos





> Πιστεύω πρέπει να ανοίξετε ένα νέο νήμα περί νέων mikrotik και επαγγελματικών πιάτων, .... εσείς οι επιστήμονες.
> 
> Σήμερα στο AWMN από τους περισσότερους, επικρατεί αδιαφορία και εγκατάλειψη. Πόσο μάλλον να πληρώσει κάποιος η κάποιοι .... ποσόν από αυτά που αναφέρετε, παρά πάνω..
> 
> **************************************
> 
> Ξεφύγατε νομίζω, στο περί ανέμων και υδάτων του υπάρχων γεγονός και του παρόντος νήματος.
> 
> Στο τι κρέμασε στο awmn, στον κάθε έναν μας στην ταράτσα του, περί καιρικών συνθηκών και μπλα μπλα, .. είστε εκτός θέματος , σε ότι ποστάρατε τις τελευταίες μέρες.
> ...



Σε περίμενε στη γωνία....

Laugh Out Loud.!

----------


## geioa

> Με την πολύτιμη και ανιδιοτελή βοήθεια του φίλου acoul, και μετά από 3 ώρες εργασίας, αντικαταστάθηκαν τα 2 κακοποιημένα gibertini με νέα πιο ενισχυμένα, αποκαθιστώντας έτσι τα 2 πεσμένα λινκ
> 
> Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


Καλησπερα. εμενα απο τον αερα των προηγουμενων ημερων, μου κουνήθηκε το μπρατσο και εχασα το λαμακι που στερεωνει και πιανει το μπρατσο στο πιατο. μηπως περίσσεψε κανενα τετοιο απο εσενα απο τα κατεστραμενα πιατα να μου δωσεις για να μην κανω πατεντες με σύρματα κλπ ???

----------


## mikemtb

Μάλλον ναι. Στείλε πμ να συνεννοηθούμε 

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk

----------


## Convict

> Τελικά τι πιάτα επέλεξες ;


??
?

----------


## geioa

> Μάλλον ναι. Στείλε πμ να συνεννοηθούμε 
> 
> Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


ευχαριστω. στελνω pm

----------


## mikemtb

> Τελικά τι πιάτα επέλεξες ;


Λόγω περιορισμένου χρόνου και budget, αρκέστηκα να βάλω από πίσω ενισχύσεις στα κλασικά gibertini που ήδη ειχα στην αποθηκη... 

Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk

----------


## senius

> Χαμός..
> Σάββατο βράδυ 23-2-2019
> Ο τρελός άνεμος στην Αττική σάρωσε πραμάτιες και όχι μόνο. Οι κακοτεχνίες κατασκευών στους κόμβους μας ..φάνηκαν.
> Τα peers στα BGP έπεσαν κατακόρυφα.. Τα ccq μουρλάθηκαν.
> Άντε τώρα από την αρχή πάλι, το εύλογο ποίημα...να τους/μας το ξανά πεις, .. να έρθουνε/με στα ίσια μας πάλι.
> Θα τα καταφέρουμε κάποια στιγμή.!
> Συνεχίζουμε. &^%$#%


Μετά από τόσες μέρες από την 23-2-2019, έπειτα από ανελέητες προσωπικές ώρες χρόνου, τρεξίματος (μέχρι και στην ταράτσα του απέναντι, δωρίζοντας του εξοπλισμό) και αφοσίωσης για επικοινωνία μεταξύ κομβουχων μας, μέσω e-mail και κινητών τηλεφώνων και οχι μόνο, κάποια πράγματα στο AWMN, σιγά-σιγά επανέρχονται.

Έχουμε όμως μεγάλο μέλλον ακόμα, για την πλήρες επαναφορά στα bgp peers από όλους τους ενεργούς κομβούχους μας.
Υπομονή ....

----------

